# New Fixie



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

As some have seen on Bookface, the new commuting bike has arrived. The seat post has been lowered about half an inch since the photo was taken (years spent setting up a bike with max seatpost and this one has a longer seatpost than even I can cope with)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2013)

Is this one of the bikes the kids on that telly program flog?

I have never seen a seatpost quite that high before


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Is this one of the bikes the kids on that telly program flog?
> 
> I have never seen a seatpost quite that high before


You've not seen Lelly then. What telly programme?

I now need a speedo for it as the GPS unit looks a little silly.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Sep 2013)

Mango- that's the grandson of my mother's latest gentleman friend. WOW!


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

Ok this bike isn't called Mango. I've not thought of a name yet, need to commute on it a couple of times first.


----------



## zigzag (30 Sep 2013)

i hope you find yourself comfortable on it. 

(but really, i think you need a larger bike than this)


----------



## adds21 (30 Sep 2013)

Wow. Are you a giant? 

Nice bike.


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

zigzag said:


> i hope you find yourself comfortable on it.
> 
> (but really, i think you need a larger bike than this)


I did ask on this esteemed forum and the feeling was that if Lelly was comfortable as a 58 why would I need a bigger bike just cos it was a fixie. All the dimensions (except stem length) are slightly bigger than on Lelly and I rode her to Edinburgh and back. Anyway time will tell.

The seatpost has come down a bit but as you know (and anyone who has seen any of my bikes knows) there's a lot of seatpost!!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Sep 2013)

Well, that does look bloody stupid - but then so do I! Have fun Twizzle, and keep pedalling remember...keep pedalling. Say it to yourself all the time until it becomes a habit. (Or you are arrested by the 'mooning' police!)
It'll be unusual to see a Civil service buttock in the air rather than sitting in a comfy chair somewhere - can you possibly cope?


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Well, that does look bloody stupid - but then so do I! Have fun Twizzle, and keep pedalling remember...keep pedalling. Say it to yourself all the time until it becomes a habit. (Or you are arrested by the 'mooning' police!)
> It'll be unusual to see a Civil service buttock in the air rather than sitting in a comfy chair somewhere - can you possibly cope?


I so enjoy coming on here. I say such nice things about everyone else's bikes and mine just get slagged off.


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

What do the 10mm bolts do that are behind the back wheel (apart from make it more difficult to fix a puncture)?


----------



## adds21 (30 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> What do the 10mm bolts do that are behind the back wheel (apart from make it more difficult to fix a puncture)?


 
You mean the ones sticking out the back? They're for tensioning the chain, eg, making sure the wheel is correctly placed in the horizontal drops. They're only really needed to hold the axel in the right place while doing up the wheel nuts.

FWIW, other than the seat post, I *really* like they look of your bike. The bull bars are nice too, I recently put some on my fixed gear bike, and it's transformed it in a very positive way.


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

adds21 said:


> You mean the ones sticking out the back? They're for tensioning the chain, eg, making sure the wheel is correctly placed in the horizontal drops. They're only really needed to hold the axel in the right place while doing up the wheel nuts.
> 
> FWIW, other than the seat post, I *really* like they look of your bike. The bull bars are nice too, I recently put some on my fixed gear bike, and it's transformed it in a very positive way.


Thank you. Seat post has been shortened. Will post another pic soon


----------



## Boris Bajic (30 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I so enjoy coming on here. I say such nice things about everyone else's bikes and mine just get slagged off.


 
Well I think it's nice.

Saddle looks a little high and I'm not sure that chain is quite tight enough... which brings us to your next post:



martint235 said:


> What do the 10mm bolts do that are behind the back wheel (apart from make it more difficult to fix a puncture)?


 
If used correctly, they allow you to align the rear wheel and to keep it aligned while tensioning the chain.

Enjoy your bicycle. Keep sending weather reports.


----------



## adds21 (30 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Thank you. Seat post has been shortened. Will post another pic soon


 
...Although, I would also say that I'd rather have the seat post at the height which I was most comfortable with, than care too much what anyone else thought it looked like!


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

Ok with a more normal saddle height


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

adds21 said:


> ...Although, I would also say that I'd rather have the seat post at the height which I was most comfortable with, than care too much what anyone else thought it looked like!


I agree but this is the first seat post I've ever bought where minimum insertion point makes it too long for me


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Sep 2013)

looks markeldy more arse up heads down than Lelly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Sep 2013)

The simplicity of this bike makes it look beautiful.


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

GregCollins said:


> looks markeldy more arse up heads down than Lelly.


A little bit but then it's only for commuting. It'll never take lelly's place as the distance bike


----------



## Aperitif (30 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> A little bit but then it's only for commuting. It'll never take lelly's place as the distance bike


Looks very nice TallMart - take no notice of me, I don't.
PS Is that thing on the sideboard your bike route toaster?


----------



## edindave (30 Sep 2013)

Aha I've worked it out... the '235' in your name... it's your height in cm. 

NIce bike.


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

edindave said:


> Aha I've worked it out... the '235' in your name... it's your height in cm.
> 
> NIce bike.


Close.


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2013)

2682842 said:


> Ease off the wheel bolts just enough that the axle can move. Adjust those bolts to get the chain nicely tensioned and the wheel straight. Tighten up the wheel bolts. Carry both spanners with you in case you need to fix a flat.


I assume I have to take the little bolts off completely to fix a puncture?


----------



## ayceejay (30 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I assume I have to take the little bolts off completely to fix a puncture?


Those chain tensioners are attached to the axle not the frame so when the wheel comes out so do they. Incidentally they are only there to make tensioning the chain and centering the wheel easier only the wheel nuts hold the wheel in place. Pedro do a nice little tool that is a 15mm spanner at one end and a tyre lever at the other.


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2013)

Ok first confession time. Following a middle of the night panic attack, I got up at 2.30 am to switch it over to S/S. My head was telling me that the last time I was on a fixed it didn't end well and that "not ending well" in the close confines of the A205 South Circular wouldn't be good for me. I'll practice fixie at the weekend.

Pros:

It's hard work which isn't a bad thing. It's a much better workout than using gears. I imagine that'll get even better once it's a fixie again.
I didn't lose too much speed over the commute. I finished with a time that wouldn't embarrass Lelly.
It just feels so much better not bothering about gears. I'm not sure I could ride LEL on it but then that's what Lelly is for.

Cons

I miss my mirror. But then again the concensus on here is that you shouldn't really use mirrors anyway.
My hand position is weird. They are mainly on the flats as that's where the brakes are and I commute in fairly heavy traffic. I'll either get used to it or I'll get some bar end levers.
I'm still paranoid about the tyres as I don't think the tubes I currently have will fit. New tubes ordered plus I think I'll put Duranos on at the weekend.
The wheels don't feel the best but then a. After Cyclescheme, the whole bike has cost me less than Lelly's wheels b. it's only for commuting on rather than long distance stuff so it'll be ok.
Edit: Oh and my GPS still looks silly.

All in all I feel the cons are mainly superficial or stuff I'll get used to/can fix. I think it's going to be a pretty good commuting bike.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2013)

Got up at 2.30am 
What did Mrs Martin have to say about that then?


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2013)

Very nice and you certainly wont be stuck for places to mount a rear light (or maybe 5) 

I admit I was scared to go Fixie at first, until my SS hub failed and I had no choice, never regretted it. I ride on the flats a lot too but once you convert to fix it feels more natural (being more in control of speed via your legs).


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Got up at 2.30am
> What did Mrs Martin have to say about that then?


 Less than amused but I've been suffering panic attacks for a few years. They aren't as debilitating as they used to be (although I'm still surprised I got on a bike at all this morning) but she understands what's involved and what I have to do to mitigate them.


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Very nice and you certainly wont be stuck for places to mount a rear light (or maybe 5)
> 
> I admit I was scared to go Fixie at first, until my SS hub failed and I had no choice, never regretted it. I ride on the flats a lot too but once you convert to fix it feels more natural (being more in control of speed via your legs).


 I'm still very concerned about my lack of hand/foot/eye co-ordination (otherwise known as cackhanded-ness) that means I stop pedalling as soon as I do something else like signal/turn/brake etc.


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> I'm still very concerned about my lack of hand/foot/eye co-ordination (otherwise known as cackhanded-ness) that means I stop pedalling as soon as I do something else like signal/turn/brake etc.


I had the same concerns initially, it'll come. Whether it helped or not I did quite a few laps of a local housing estate in the late evening (quiet period) to familarise my self with things.


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2013)

2683682 said:


> One hesitates to ask


 Nothing that bad. It's just that by nature a panic attack is irrational and so it's a case of mentally removing any possible cause not matter how stupid it may seem to another person at the time.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2013)

You'll be fine. Get some Cane Creek bar end levers as you'll always 'cover' yet be in the position to ride naturally...and have optimum steering control. Going back to the curved section on the bars is fine for a relaxing change of grip, but I never sod around near the stem. Double up the Hopes and get a cheap counter - that can occupy the space instead! You'll also learn how to adjust your pace without braking, to account for lights, or buses pulling away etc.
You'll need a rack and some 'guards of course (although the wet will have a task trying to reach your perching point I suppose!)
And, of course, remember - it's a journey, not a race! (Friday was always my 'gentle' ride out of town, but it is creeping into other days now - could be age, could be enjoyment!)


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2013)

Aperitif said:


> You'll be fine. Get some Cane Creek bar end levers as you'll always 'cover' yet be in the position to ride naturally...and have optimum steering control. Going back to the curved section on the bars is fine for a relaxing change of grip, but I never sod around near the stem. Double up the Hopes and get a cheap counter - that can occupy the space instead! You'll also learn how to adjust your pace without braking, to account for lights, or buses pulling away etc.
> You'll need a rack and some 'guards of course (although the wet will have a task trying to reach your perching point I suppose!)
> And, of course, remember - it's a journey, not a race! (Friday was always my 'gentle' ride out of town, but it is creeping into other days now - could be age, could be enjoyment!)


 My Hope doesn't fit the bars as the diameter is a lot less than on the road bikes. I've moved one front light over by packing it out with old inner tube.

Don't get me started on guards. The ones I bought from Mango are missing bits and I can't figure out how to fit them. Rack is already fitted. And I've got a mounting kit ordered for my old counter.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2013)

I thought the Hope V1 had little rubber inserts to 'change diameter' of the clamp. Inner tube is cool. I also have a double layer of cork bar tape, which helps a commute. The tape stops just after the curve, leaving a bare bit of metal to mount stuff upon etc.. (And because my last 'off' buggered up the bar tape two days after fitting it, and I was too tight to go and buy it all again!)


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2013)

And today? OK?


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2013)

Aperitif said:


> And today? OK?


 Still on freewheel but I've lowered the saddle a little bit more and it all seems ok now.

So now I can concentrate on my issues with fixed. What happens if something happens in front of me eg ped steps out. My fear is that I'll either concentrate on not pedalling and therefore won't pull the brakes or I'll concentrate on braking and forget to pedal. 

Also I seem to spin out at about 25mph and even when I get to 25 I need to have a break from pedalling. However if I'm fixed I can't do that. Any advice?

I'm still going to have a practice at fixed at the weekend though.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2013)

If you were fixed and had to slam everything on at speed, it's surprising how you can manage a skid or two! Legs 'auto-lock' and the survival instinct kicks-in. You get to watch everything a teensy bit more carefully - to see how people are tracking across pavements perhaps...the hesitancy or erratic behaviour of cars...all the while working out 'stop' points, leaving your stronger leg in the 'ready to push off' position - it becomes a habit, as does the lift and adjust. Soon you'll be 'doing a Gaz' and getting into the swing of things, no problem.
25mph is excessive for me - I do it at points during the ride, but couldn't be bothered trying to hit that speed all along the way and am content to cruise along at 18-19 - sometimes less up the slopes or if it's a nice day, and for sure in between lines of traffic...the odd commuter racing business notwithstanding.
Your break from pedalling will be pedalling at different cadence - it's lovely! Give it a couple of weeks, jump on Lelly and try to freewheel...not!


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2013)

Well I'll go for a couple of spins round the block on Saturday and see what happens then if it's ok (I don't fall off) I'll try commuting on Monday.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> Well I'll go for a couple of spins round the block on Saturday and see what happens then if it's ok (I don't fall off) I'll try commuting on Monday.


Good. It is a well-known fact that steady, controlled riding reduces stress and allays anxiety!


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Good. It is a well-known fact that steady, controlled riding reduces stress and allays anxiety!


 That's good cos if I do fall off, SWMBO will be applying stress and anxiety to a certain 'Teef!!


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2013)

Just get on the bloody thing. I picked mine up from the LBS, got home, changed and went out for a ride. I stupidly picked a two mile descent to ride down without getting used to this runaway rocket feeling. Then straight into commuting. You only forget to pedal a few times. The saddle up your jacksie reminds you to learn.


----------



## ayceejay (2 Oct 2013)

I agree with fossyant but if the thought of riding fixed is causing panic attacks why not stick with the freewheel it hardly seems worth the trauma. 
If you do decide to stick with it you will find that after a while you will be able to control your speed instinctively and the positive feel will enable you to avoid mishaps, your fear of falling off is irrational.


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2013)

ayceejay said:


> I agree with fossyant but if the thought of riding fixed is causing panic attacks why not stick with the freewheel it hardly seems worth the trauma.
> If you do decide to stick with it you will find that after a while you will be able to control your speed instinctively and the positive feel will enable you to avoid mishaps, your fear of falling off is irrational.


 I feel I may be missing out on something. Whether or not that something is worth the angst only time will tell.

To be honest, it's not falling off too much (although that hurts), it's a lot of my commute is down the centre line of dual carriageway and I feel a saddle up the jacksie in such a close environment could lead to a civil action to pay for someone's paint job.


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Oct 2013)

Freewheel for the commute. Fixed ride training at the weekend? Cycling is supposed to be a pleasure don't forget


----------



## zigzag (2 Oct 2013)

i also spin out on ss if i go fast, but that's good for the legs, especially if you can not coast. it's a limitation/feature you have to accept when riding one gear. do you still go up and down shooters hill on your commute?

p.s. i'll be taking my ss bike on a hilly audax this saturday, any joiners?


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2013)

zigzag said:


> i also spin out on ss if i go fast, but that's good for the legs, especially if you can not coast. it's a limitation/feature you have to accept when riding one gear. do you still go up and down shooters hill on your commute?
> 
> p.s. i'll be taking my ss bike on a hilly audax this saturday, any joiners?


No I now work in Croydon so Shooters Hill is no longer a necessity. 

And why would anyone do a AAA on a SS??? Oh it's you Rimas. Good luck!!


----------



## edindave (2 Oct 2013)

2686641 said:


> The key to riding fixed is relaxed. Just do it and enjoy it.



Yep.

Once I learned to relax my legs at times when I would normally freewheel on a geared bike, it all clicked into place for me.

JFDI


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2013)

Off for my first fixie ride, couple of miles round to a mates house. 

Couple of things I've noticed is a. what a faff it is to get the rear wheel on and off with the tensioners. I'm not looking forward to fixing a puncture on a dark country lane and b. the resistance against the pedals seems to have increased now it's fixed, is this normal? It's not rubbing on the brakes.


----------



## colly (5 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2688461, member: 30090"]Failing that unclip and go down the hill with legs outstretched, but just be careful not to hit any potholes...[/quote]

NO. NO. NO.
Downhill on fixed, if you feel it's too fast for your legs just break and slow down. Unclipping and taking your feet off the pedals is a recipe for disaster. IMO. 
Think about how you are going to clip back in with the cranks going around at 100rmp plus if you want to know why.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2013)

Well fixed isn't for me. I'm ok moving but stopping and starting almost got me killed within 50 yards.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2013)

Keep at it. I commute all the time on fixed in urban and city centres. Can't see the point of gears now in these situations. You will get used to it. Use your brakes as you would on geared. I do. Can't be bothered leg braking.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2013)

Ps bin the tensioners. You dont need them.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Keep at it. I commute all the time on fixed in urban and city centres. Can't see the point of gears now in these situations. You will get used to it. Use your brakes as you would on geared. I do. Can't be bothered leg braking.


It's not the stopping bit of stopping, it's the inability to coast. Just couldn't get it. I might give it another go in a bit but for now I think I'm best on a freewheel. I am enjoying the single speed aspect of it though.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2013)

You have only tried once. Give it two weeks and it will be natural. The benefits are it will improve your pedalling technique and cadence. All good stuff for the geared bike


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2013)

Coasting. You shouldn't be doing that geared. Its lazy. You will get used to it. I guess you haven't ridden on the track


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Coasting. You shouldn't be doing that geared. Its lazy. You will get used to it. I guess you haven't ridden on the track


Yep been on a track. Didn't end well. Lost quite a bit of skin.

Fixed just seems very jerky when I'm doing anything other than accelerating


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2013)

Thats your pedalling technique. It will improve.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Oct 2013)

I think the bike looks ACE, I haven't ridden a fixie since I was ten, so can't comment on the riding, just looks like a lovely bike.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2013)

I'll give it another go tomorrow


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2013)

Get some flat miles in without lots of traffic lights.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2692033, member: 1314"]If I can do 30 miles a day, fixed, in rush-hour London, a cyclist who's done LEL will have no probs. Give it a couple of rides and you won't look back. Heck, I even cycled fixed 150 miles to Birmingham from London a couple of months ago![/quote]
LEL is just about being stubborn and not recognising when your body has had enough. Fixie so far just seems suicidal anywhere near cars!!


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Oct 2013)

2686641 said:


> The key to riding fixed is relaxed. Just do it and enjoy it.


 
Like sex then, but without the coal tongs, the mirror and the masking tape?

I'd never really seen it like that, but I think you might be right.


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Oct 2013)

Coal tongs?


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Oct 2013)

Walked past him at my place of work one day last year. I did wonder what all the fuss was about.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Oct 2013)

SS is a good fixed commuter spoiled. 

I don't bother much, if at all with leg braking, I find 100km/100mile rides in these parts more fun (less tiring) on fixed if I use two brakes (discs in my current case) normally.

I find in urban riding you do need to be a little more considered and yes to start with starting and stopping, and all that faffin' to get your pedals in the right place takes some getting used to (you know the 'front brake on, stand on one foot, other on the pedal, and just pedal, back wheel lifts up and pedals turn, trick yes?) until you master the art of stopping with the pedals how you want them.

Stick at it, it's worth it. It's just a much more engaging ride, allowing me to zen out a lot more on a bike.


----------



## edindave (5 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> It's not the stopping bit of stopping, *it's the inability to coast*. Just couldn't get it. I might give it another go in a bit but for now I think I'm best on a freewheel. I am enjoying the single speed aspect of it though.



You _can_ coast, it just so happens that your pedals will be going round at the time... just *relax your legs!*


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2013)

edindave said:


> You _can_ coast, it just so happens that your pedals will be going round at the time... just *relax your legs!*


That's the difficulty I just keep bumping along with the bike almost flipping me over. 

In fact, I'm going to christen the bike Flippy.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2013)

2692909 said:


> You are aiming for a sweetspot where you are pedaling effortlessly at the pace of the machine.


I get that when I'm accelerating just not at any other time


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Oct 2013)

but you don't actually relax your legs, ever, you just modulate the degree of muscle engagement. really experienced fixed riders wont even notice they are doing this but the muscles are engaged nonetheless. so coasting is a case of gently gently driving your legs round.


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Oct 2013)

GregCollins said:


> but you don't actually relax your legs, ever, you just modulate the degree of muscle engagement. really experienced fixed riders wont even notice they are doing this but the muscles are engaged nonetheless. so coasting is a case of gently gently driving your legs round.


 
But I think Adrian has a point about some sort of 'sweet spot', a cadence at which everything just seems smooth, quiet and fuss-free. 

In the rolling hills of the Three Counties, my fixie is 'happiest' at about 95rpm, which is about 19mph most of the time (I change sprockets on a whim).

As to 'coasting' I do think one can 'coast' on a descent by just letting the legs go flibberly-mibberly.

And descending at speed (165-175rpm) is completely impossible for me if I push even a tiny, weeny bit. At those speeds on a big descent, if I push at all it hold my speed down. the only way I can get up to 35mph on a big descent is by 'letting go' of my legs and letting the pedals move my feet. Other fixed riders of a respectable age will recognise this infirmity.


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2013)

What this is actually telling me is that your current pedalling style is inefficient, and the fixed is showing that up. One thing it will do is to improve your technique, which in turn will be more efficient on a geared bike.

Seems like you aren't pedalling in 360 degrees, and that you may be applying power on the down stroke, with your trailing leg causing resistance by you not controlling the upstroke/return of the that leg.

I personally never had that issue on fixed, but in have cycled at club level for 26 years, and was taught to pedal smoothly. Worth sticking with though, just like everyone has said. It will make a massive difference to your technique.


----------



## martint235 (6 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> What this is actually telling me is that your current pedalling style is inefficient, and the fixed is showing that up. One thing it will do is to improve your technique, which in turn will be more efficient on a geared bike.
> 
> Seems like you aren't pedalling in 360 degrees, and that you may be applying power on the down stroke, with your trailing leg causing resistance by you not controlling the upstroke/return of the that leg.
> 
> I personally never had that issue on fixed, but in have cycled at club level for 26 years, and was taught to pedal smoothly. Worth sticking with though, just like everyone has said. It will make a massive difference to your technique.


Yep I'm convinced you're right. I'm going out on it again today. The danger is starting to think about what each leg is doing which I think will just make matters worse. Anyway we shall see. I'm hoping to be able to leave it fixed for tomorrow's commute but I'll need to be a lot more comfortable and confident than I was yesterday!


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2013)

Just get some steady miles in, and don't over think it.

My initial problem was the RPM on descents. Got round it after a couple of weeks. In this case I found that locking my ankles out helped the high cadence. Trying to pedal at 150 rpm doesn't work.


----------



## Boris Bajic (6 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Just get some steady miles in, and don't over think it.
> 
> My initial problem was the RPM on descents. Got round it after a couple of weeks. In this case I found that locking my ankles out helped the high cadence. Trying to pedal at 150 rpm doesn't work.



That is it exactly!

Lock the ankles and just let the legs spin on adescent. It does quickly become natural.


----------



## martint235 (6 Oct 2013)

Definitely getting better today. One heart in mouth moment as I was stopping and my drive side leg naturally kept going with the wheel when I wasn't expecting it to. Things to work on today, pedalling into corners rather than trying to coast and one legged pedalling so that starting off isn't such a nightmare.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> As to 'coasting' I do think one can 'coast' on a descent by just letting the legs go flibberly-mibberly.
> 
> And descending at speed (165-175rpm) is completely impossible for me if I push even a tiny, weeny bit. At those speeds on a big descent, if I push at all it hold my speed down. the only way I can get up to 35mph on a big descent is by 'letting go' of my legs and letting the pedals move my feet. Other fixed riders of a respectable age will recognise this infirmity.


Odd. But each to their own I guess. The only way I can let my fixed fully have it's head on descents is to drive my legs, engage the muscles I wouldn't engage if coasting and spin. Deliberately and consciously up to around 180+rpm. Relaxing them and letting them be dragged around by the pedals just makes it feel like my legs will get ripped off and thrown over the hedgerow. I think I'm of a respectable age but I've yet to meet flibberly-mibberly on a fixed above a fast jogging speed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Oct 2013)

2693935 said:


> You'll get there, especially if you cut down on the analysis, relax, do, and enjoy.


yep. don't over think it. it's just a bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> That is it exactly!
> 
> Lock the ankles and just let the legs spin on adescent. It does quickly become natural.


Err. So your actually engaging muscles to lock these ankles then and therefore not coasting with relaxed legs....?


----------



## Boris Bajic (6 Oct 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Err. So your actually engaging muscles to lock these ankles then and therefore not coasting with relaxed legs....?


 
Well... It works. I keep my ankles rigid and just let my legs go flibberly-mibberly. I get up to about 165-170rpm that way. I've never exceeded that and doubt I ever will.

If I push on the pedals and try to ride as fast as I can, I can't exceed 145-150rpm.

I think I might just not be a very brilliant rider, but the only was I can get to 150+ rpm or 35+mph on a fixed-gear is by locking the ankles and letting the legs go.

Those who do the same will recognise the sensation. If you can push at 180rpm, then I live in an entirely lower league. And belong there.

I do not for a moment say that it's impossible, just that I can't do it.


----------



## colly (6 Oct 2013)

Going fast down hill I just relax when it's getting too fast for me to pedal as well. Maybe I lock my ankles too...........I've never thought about it tbh.
Now tonight when I go out I'll be all over the place thinking about what I'm doing instead of just doing it.
Mind you I run quite a low gear seeing as it's hilly round here and my maximum speed even down hill isn't much to shout home about because my legs, relaxed or not, will only go just so fast.

Edit: RPM from MPH, what's the formula ?


----------



## 3narf (7 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> I get that when I'm accelerating just not at any other time


 
What that is telling me is you need a freewheel singlespeed. It's the way forward! Dare to be unfashionable.


----------



## martint235 (7 Oct 2013)

3narf said:


> What that is telling me is you need a freewheel singlespeed. It's the way forward! Dare to be unfashionable.


LOL. Flip-flop hub is the way to go. I don't feel confident enough to commute fixed yet. I'd damage something. So it's back to freewheel and keep practising fixed at weekends.


----------



## zigzag (7 Oct 2013)

zigzag said:


> p.s. i'll be taking my ss bike on a hilly audax this saturday, any joiners?



the ride went well, i was the first one back, another guy on fixed came few minutes later, then a geared rider more than an hour later. which proves the point, that one gear is the way to go!
what i noticed though, that riders who like riding fixed, try very hard to "sell" their preference to "uninitiated" . i wonder why? after riding fixed for few months i found that cons outweighed pros, so gone back to ss - there you go.


----------



## martint235 (7 Oct 2013)

zigzag said:


> the ride went well, i was the first one back, another guy on fixed came few minutes later, then a geared rider more than an hour later. which proves the point, that one gear is the way to go!
> what i noticed though, that riders who like riding fixed, try very hard to "sell" their preference to "uninitiated" . i wonder why? after riding fixed for few months i found that cons outweighed pros, so gone back to ss - there you go.


 Have you ever actually struggled on a ride??


----------



## zigzag (7 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> Have you ever actually struggled on a ride??



i walked up the first hill (colstrope lane) last saturday since i took up cycling few years ago!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2013)

zigzag said:


> i walked up the first hill (colstrope lane) last saturday since i took up cycling few years ago!




Don't believe a word of it..


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Oct 2013)

I did the wiggle 100 in the New Forest yesterday and I rode along with two blokes who were on fixies, well 'ard they were, blatting up the hills quicker than me. I might get one next year.


----------



## 3narf (7 Oct 2013)

zigzag said:


> after riding fixed for few months i found that cons outweighed pros, so gone back to ss - there you go.


 
Fixed is fine if you want to build up your slowing down muscles.


----------



## Boris Bajic (8 Oct 2013)

3narf said:


> Fixed is fine if you want to build up your slowing down muscles.


 
I had a little chat with God (the proper one, not the fat guy or the one with lots of arms) and he says you're wrong.

He implied (but wasn't explicit) that writing things like that is likely to get you sent to Hell. 

Carry on.


----------



## martint235 (8 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I had a little chat with God (the proper one, not the fat guy or the one with lots of arms) and he says you're wrong.
> 
> He implied (but wasn't explicit) that writing things like that is likely to get you sent to Hell.
> 
> Carry on.


 I don't remember having that conversation with you.


----------



## Boris Bajic (8 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> I don't remember having that conversation with you.


 
Frankly, you're not as young as you were. I'm surprised you remember anything.

We were having dinner over at Silvio Berlusconi's and you were doing that trick snorting the coke out of the hooker's navel and then turning water into wine (again!).

You told that one about what you got up to on the seventh day, after the planet was pretty much built and ready fo the electrics to be finished.

I think it was a Tuesday.


----------



## Smurfy (9 Oct 2013)

colly said:


> RPM from MPH, what's the formula ?



I can never be bothered to sit down with a piece of paper and work it out, at least not when there's so many online calculators.

1. Plug your tyre size into this webpage
2. Delete the default double chainring and multiple rear sprockets
3. Enter your fixed setup into the 'front' and 'rear' boxes
4. Click the 'do the math(s)' button
5. Click the 'cadence' tab


----------



## colly (9 Oct 2013)

Thanks @YellowTim
Maybe I'll see you out sometime.


----------



## 3narf (9 Oct 2013)

colly said:


> Thanks @YellowTim
> Maybe I'll see you out sometime.


 
He's trying to help you, and you question his sexuality? That's CC gratitude for you...


----------



## Smurfy (9 Oct 2013)

colly said:


> Thanks @YellowTim
> Maybe I'll see you out sometime.



Hi Colly  I've been busy rebuilding an old bike so that I've got something with more than one gear and a freewheel for long rides

Are you fixed-wheel only at the moment?

PM me if you're up for a ride


----------



## colly (9 Oct 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Hi Colly  I've been busy rebuilding an old bike so that I've got something with more than one gear and a freewheel for long rides
> 
> Are you fixed-wheel only at the moment?
> 
> PM me if you're up for a ride


Yes fixed at the moment. The bike with the gears was stripped down a while ago ready for a paint and a re-build. It's still a half finished project. Been like that for 18 months or more.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2013)

3narf said:


> Fixed is fine if you want to build up your slowing down muscles.



I've been on fixed for years and its done nothing for my slowing down muscles, I'm still crap at leg braking, but I'm kinda addicted to that big cheesy grin that breaks out on my face about 2 minutes into a fixed ride.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Just get some steady miles in, and don't over think it.
> 
> My initial problem was the RPM on descents. Got round it after a couple of weeks. In this case I found that locking my ankles out helped the high cadence. Trying to pedal at 150 rpm doesn't work.



When I first came back to fixed, about 6 years ago, I found I had an odd spot in the mid 20's where my cadence was choppy and I wasn't happy, above and below that I was as smooth as I was when I was riding fixed in the late 1980's, I never quite figured out why but found the answer was to think and make an effort to drive the pedals round, these days I rarely think about what the legs are doing. My problem with high cadence comes with very cold temperatures, zero and below, when my right calf can cramp up and go into spasm, not nice over 150rpm.


----------



## Boris Bajic (10 Oct 2013)

dave r said:


> When I first came back to fixed, about 6 years ago, I found I had an odd spot in the mid 20's where my cadence was choppy and I wasn't happy, above and below that I was as smooth as I was when I was riding fixed in the late 1980's, I never quite figured out why but found the answer was to think and make an effort to drive the pedals round, these days I rarely think about what the legs are doing. My problem with high cadence comes with very cold temperatures, zero and below, when my right calf can cramp up and go into spasm, not nice over 150rpm.


 
Cramp is one of my fixed-gear fears. I've had terrible cramps in my calf riding with a freewheel and have had to stop. 

I usually get a couple of pre-cramp twinges that give me a clue to the coming agonies... I haven't cramped on fixed yet, but I hope that when it comes I'm just pottering.

I recognise absolutely that 'rough patch' in the cadence. I'm not sure it's always at the same speed for me, but it comes in and then goes again, as if I can accelerate through it. I go from feeling like Greg Lemond to feeling like a drunk marionette and then back to Lemond with no clear understanding of what the issue was.


----------



## edindave (10 Oct 2013)

Perhaps it's due to some sort of resonant frequency à la Tacoma Narrows aka Galloping Gertie.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Cramp is one of my fixed-gear fears. I've had terrible cramps in my calf riding with a freewheel and have had to stop.
> 
> I usually get a couple of pre-cramp twinges that give me a clue to the coming agonies... I haven't cramped on fixed yet, but I hope that when it comes I'm just pottering.
> 
> I recognise absolutely that 'rough patch' in the cadence. I'm not sure it's always at the same speed for me, but it comes in and then goes again, as if I can accelerate through it. I go from feeling like Greg Lemond to feeling like a drunk marionette and then back to Lemond with no clear understanding of what the issue was.



I don't always get a warning, the solution is to stretch the calf once I've stopped, once I've done that I'm OK for the rest of the ride, if I get a warning, sometimes I can feel the calf tightening, I find if I drop the heel lower than normal at the bottom of the stroke I can stretch the calf a bit and it can prevent the cramp. I suspect the cramping might be circulation related and it might be an age thing, I'm 62 in a couple of months.


----------



## rb58 (16 Oct 2013)

How's it coming along Martin?


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2013)

rb58 said:


> How's it coming along Martin?


Currently stranded up north without a bike


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2013)

2713703 said:


> Is this a euphemism?


Unfortunately not I really am stuck up north


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2013)

It's better up here, shame you've no bike !


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2013)

Should have said you were minus bike Martin, you could have borrowed one of mine (though you might need to raise the saddle a little)


----------



## arbocop (21 Oct 2013)

Just caught up with this thread, it's a good read. The biggest issues for me when starting fixed was getting on and off. the next thing was cornering, and I messed up a couple of corners - clouting the floor with the pedal - but then I got used to how far to lean.

I've evolved my riding since then and had four fixed. I now have the KHS Flite 100 which I ride every day around 10-15 miles but sometimes more. I am currently trying to work my way up to a 100, but I might do it freewheel rather than fixed as the one I am planning has hills, but it depends how well the training goes - and how well my dodgy knee holds up. Incidentally, I recently went with a shorter crank which seems to have cured my knee problem, certainly for the last 3 months.

I agree with the majority of comments about cadence and relaxing. Once you have tried it you will be fine, but I do recommend a few quieter roads before you go too mad in heavy traffic. However, traffic is what it's made for cycling slowly, then a hard powerful burst followed by slow again. Just like the track!

Mike


----------



## anothersam (22 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> Currently stranded up north without a bike



Painful as this condition may be, it's an opportunity to meditate on the direction of your life. It's good that you've tried fixed; it will give you a greater appreciation for free.

- Freewheeling is more relaxing. I've been known to fall asleep on nonfixed SS, rousing myself for the occasional turn or cakestop.

- It offers the ultimate simplicity. Pedalling requires complicated actions involving your musculature. Coasting, which you can do much of the time if you frequent geographically sensible areas and indefinitely if you live in an Escher drawing, is as close to a state of zen as mere mortals are permitted to experience.







- Can make you more fit, if such an outcome is preferred. Think about it. If you want to go anywhere 3D, you have to make yourself pedal. With fixed, the bike pedals for you.

- No need to worry so much about planning ahead. This is very appealing to those of us who take a just-in-the-nick-of-time approach to life.

- Makes you a better cyclist. There's a mountain of supporting evidence for this, but unfortunately I've misplaced it.



Boris Bajic said:


> We were having dinner over at Silvio Berlusconi's and you were doing that trick snorting the coke out of the hooker's navel and then turning water into wine (again!).



I remember that night! We were having grass-fed Beef Wellington, high as a kite all of us, and you (God) thoughtfully supplied a nice Bordeaux and joked about how you used to have a thing for Agnetha.


----------



## martint235 (22 Oct 2013)

At the moment I'm commuting on the freewheel. At weekends I try out fixed for a bit but there's just too much going on during my commute for me to be fixed. An example being filtering right up against the kerb at some points where there's queueing traffic for temp roadworks (thanks to whoever owns the roads near Norwood!)


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2013)

Martin....  

I'm coming down there to show you how.


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2013)

2734327 said:


> With that picture of a derailleur as an avatar?



I ride fixed all of the time commuting. The pic is a bit of art from my best bike !


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2013)

2734349 said:


> Sorry but until you are prepared to foreswear the evil that is gears you are not worthy to lecture Long Martin.



What ever.... We have hills up here, and I use only the finest hand crafted Italian and British steel for the real hills. The geared stuff forms about 5% of my cycling. Fixed 95% road weapon ! Gears aren't evil - single speed is !


----------



## martint235 (27 Oct 2013)

So how do I filter next to a kerb on a fixie then??


----------



## edindave (27 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> So how do I filter next to a kerb on a fixie then??


 
Um... if there isn't room. Stop.
Or filter on the right.


----------



## martint235 (27 Oct 2013)

edindave said:


> Um... if there isn't room. Stop.
> Or filter on the right.


That would add quite a while to my commute each day. Think freewheel is best for commute, play at fixie at the weekend


----------



## edindave (27 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> That would add quite a while to my commute each day. Think freewheel is best for commute, play at fixie at the weekend



I don't get it. If enough space to pass isn't on the left of the vehicle then it must be on the right?


----------



## martint235 (27 Oct 2013)

edindave said:


> I don't get it. If enough space to pass isn't on the left of the vehicle then it must be on the right?


Nope can squeeze down the left if my pedals aren't turning. Road is narrow with buses each way. Going down the centre is possible but frequently have to cut back to the left hand side. I admit I could be patient but I reckon it would add 10 mins to the journey


----------



## edindave (27 Oct 2013)

Fair enough. To be honest, this time of year - dark, wet commutes, maybe isn't the best time to be getting used to fixed. I had this issue last year, and went freewheel until the spring. Since then I've been fixed all the way. Just my experience!


----------



## martint235 (27 Oct 2013)

edindave said:


> Fair enough. To be honest, this time of year - dark, wet commutes, maybe isn't the best time to be getting used to fixed. I had this issue last year, and went freewheel until the spring. Since then I've been fixed all the way. Just my experience!


I've not given up. It's just that certainly at the moment I can see it being difficult (dangerous) on my commute. Maybe once the roadworks have gone...


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2735421, member: 1314"]You don't if there's a chance of pedal strike. innit[/quote]
Thanks User. You have no idea how helpful that is.


----------



## Dan B (28 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2735445, member: 1314"]Tomorrow - how to unicycle through rush-hour London looking hot!.[/quote]
Wear more layers?


----------



## Froome with a view ! (28 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2735445, member: 1314"]I aim to please. My work here is done.

Tomorrow - how to unicycle through rush-hour London looking hot!.[/quote]
Can't wait to see the pictures !


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> That would add quite a while to my commute each day. Think freewheel is best for commute, play at fixie at the weekend


Go fixed, you will learn alot about bike control and will also develop good pedaling technique. It is one of the best things I ever did was buy a fixed geared bike, I just love mine.


----------



## anothersam (29 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> So how do I filter next to a kerb on a fixie then??



Addressed upthread, but a sticking point for me as well. I would feel bereft without the ability to head for the most convenient clear channel in traffic. However, as there are many quite adept non-freewheelers who get along fine in the tight squeeze of the city, it behooves me (I've had horses on my mind today) to understand them.

So… I consider the fact that I am a vegan (or rather, that I eat like one. True vegans would kick me out for my leather shoes, among other transgressions.) Most omnivores and even vegetarians would find my diet limiting. _I_ do not feel that I'm missing out. I'm quite happy with the wide range of food available to me. My life is full (as is, frequently, my stomach. Mmmm.) In this way do the empathetic neural pathways of my brain arrive at the conclusion that the fixed rider's is, too.


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2739774, member: 1314"]@martint235 take note of @anothersam 's wise words. Though upside-down he doth trot (horsey sic) out wisdoms of fine cycling philosophy urban type.[/quote]
I thought he was saying it's ok to freewheel!

And for what it's worth I am really enjoying a single speed freewheel as a commuter bike!


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2739900, member: 1314"]Fixed, Martin, fixed.[/quote]
Told you, too many gaps I wouldn't be able to make on a fixed.


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2739913, member: 1314"]You're missing out on the zen. What's 10 mins on your commute? You go fixed you won't look back. And you save on the brake pads.[/quote]
10 mins is around 25% extra!!! I'll keep playing at fixed at the weekends but I'm not sure I'll ever be good enough to commute fixed.


----------



## zigzag (30 Oct 2013)

i understand what CoG means by "zen" if we are talking about smooth, gently rolling traffic free roads - riding fixed is a pleasure and fun on such roads. but if we talk about average london commute, potholed and congested streets - where's "zen" in that?..


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2013)

zigzag said:


> i understand what CoG means by "zen" if we are talking about smooth, gently rolling traffic free roads - riding fixed is a pleasure and fun on such roads. but if we talk about average london commute, potholed and congested streets - where's "zen" in that?..



I've been commuting fixed for over six years now, it always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## rb58 (31 Oct 2013)

Martin - I find fixed commuting makes me more aware of the conditions and helps me anticipate what others are going to do (or not do). I think this is a good thing. And I worry that if you're finding there isn't enough room to filter without fear of pedal strike, then there probably isn't enough room to filter at all and you are putting yourself at risk irrespective of your steed (doubly so as you mention buses).


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2013)

rb58 said:


> Martin - I find fixed commuting makes me more aware of the conditions and helps me anticipate what others are going to do (or not do). I think this is a good thing. And I worry that if you're finding there isn't enough room to filter without fear of pedal strike, then there probably isn't enough room to filter at all and you are putting yourself at risk irrespective of your steed (doubly so as you mention buses).



I rarely filter on the left, I'll filter right or stay in the traffic most of the time, in 2005 I was filtering down the left side of a line of stationary traffic and got taken out by a car turning right through the traffic, since then I've almost stopped filtering on the left.


----------



## martint235 (31 Oct 2013)

rb58 said:


> Martin - I find fixed commuting makes me more aware of the conditions and helps me anticipate what others are going to do (or not do). I think this is a good thing. And I worry that if you're finding there isn't enough room to filter without fear of pedal strike, then there probably isn't enough room to filter at all and you are putting yourself at risk irrespective of your steed (doubly so as you mention buses).





dave r said:


> I rarely filter on the left, I'll filter right or stay in the traffic most of the time, in 2005 I was filtering down the left side of a line of stationary traffic and got taken out by a car turning right through the traffic, since then I've almost stopped filtering on the left.


Buses make it impossible to filter down the centre as there are cars parked on one side of the road. There's room to filter slowly and carefully cos I do but there isn't enough room to pedal a full revolution. If I didn't filter that bit of road it would add around 5-10 mins cos of the temp traffic lights at the end of it.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> Buses make it impossible to filter down the centre as there are cars parked on one side of the road. There's room to filter slowly and carefully cos I do but there isn't enough room to pedal a full revolution. If I didn't filter that bit of road it would add around 5-10 mins cos of the temp traffic lights at the end of it.



If the space isn't wide enough to pedal you shouldn't be using it, I wont use a gap that narrow, personally I'd take the extra 5-10 minutes on the trip for the duration of the temporary lights.


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2013)

dave r said:


> If the space isn't wide enough to pedal you shouldn't be using it, I wont use a gap that narrow, personally I'd take the extra 5-10 minutes on the trip for the duration of the temporary lights.


 I don't see the risk. It's stationary traffic that really isn't going anywhere so filtering down it at 5mph (if that) is relatively safe so long as you're not on a fixie.


2742596 said:


> Don't LCC have some wiggly back roads route to take? It would probably add twice as much but at least you could fix your broken bike.


 
Don't know. It's on the run into Norwood over Goat House Bridge.


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> I don't see the risk. It's stationary traffic that really isn't going anywhere so filtering down it at 5mph (if that) is relatively safe so long as you're not on a fixie.
> .


The risk is there fixed or free, your in a narrow channel with very few options if it goes tits up, the risk comes from car passengers opening doors to get out, the risk comes from pedestrians walking between the cars, the risk comes from cars turning right through gaps in the stationary cars, or using gaps to pull out of side roads or drives. if you read my post, number 163, I got taken out by a car using a gap in the stationary traffic to turn right, I was carrying a little to much speed and had no room to manoeuvre I could only hit the brakes and try and turn into the drive he was turning into. I never made the turn, I slid into him sideways and head butted his bonnet.


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2013)

dave r said:


> The risk is there fixed or free, your in a narrow channel with very few options if it goes tits up, the risk comes from car passengers opening doors to get out, the risk comes from pedestrians walking between the cars, the risk comes from cars turning right through gaps in the stationary cars, or using gaps to pull out of side roads or drives. if you read my post, number 163, I got taken out by a car using a gap in the stationary traffic to turn right, I was carrying a little to much speed and had no room to manoeuvre I could only hit the brakes and try and turn into the drive he was turning into. I never made the turn, I slid into him sideways and head butted his bonnet.


Those risks are always there and are just part of risk management wherever you are on the road. To date, no one (despite the fact that I'm watching carefully for when someone does) has got out of the passenger side of car on this stretch of road. There's only one t-junction (from the left) and cars can't pull out cos it's nose to tail. This is, seriously, non moving traffic. You can see 200 yards in front (slight rise) and see when the temp lights have changed.


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> Those risks are always there and are just part of risk management wherever you are on the road. To date, no one (despite the fact that I'm watching carefully for when someone does) has got out of the passenger side of car on this stretch of road. There's only one t-junction (from the left) and cars can't pull out cos it's nose to tail. This is, seriously, non moving traffic. You can see 200 yards in front (slight rise) and see when the temp lights have changed.



Thats right fixed or free those risks are there, I manage those risks by staying out of that narrow channel.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2013)

Yep go start a thread for single speeds, real men can remain here and talk about proper fixed gear biking


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2013)

2744038 said:


> I think the bottom line here is that, if you are not going to commute fixed any time soon, you should do the decent thing and change the thread title.


But.... But... It's a fixie at weekends


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2013)

2744294 said:


> Which is bigger 5/7 or 2/7?


Spoilsport


----------



## RedRider (1 Nov 2013)

I can't talk, I haven't even got round to putting a cog on the fixed side of my flip flop. Maybe this weekend (but only if me mum's gone out).


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2013)

I've commuted 4 days fixed this week and I'm looking at a fixed 75-80mile ride Sunday.

http://www.jinneyring.co.uk/acatalog/Farmhouse_Restaurant_-_Daytime.html


----------



## LordMarv (14 Nov 2013)

I hope you don't mind, but I want to ask you about the Mango bike, we don't have them available over here in the States. Are they pretty sturdy, do you like the build quality? I inquired but there is shipping and duties for me...and I'm not sure a bike carton wouldn't get all dented up coming all this way (I"m in northwestern US). What do you think about Charge bikes, the ss/fixed versions? Thanks


----------



## martint235 (14 Nov 2013)

LordMarv said:


> I hope you don't mind, but I want to ask you about the Mango bike, we don't have them available over here in the States. Are they pretty sturdy, do you like the build quality? I inquired but there is shipping and duties for me...and I'm not sure a bike carton wouldn't get all dented up coming all this way (I"m in northwestern US). What do you think about Charge bikes, the ss/fixed versions? Thanks


I like it. It feels reasonably sturdy. If you're asking whether it would survive the journey, yes it would. On the road, you have to remember that it's a £300 bike though so don't expect miracles. I've already trashed the freewheel through incompetence. I will be upgrading all the bits on the bike as I go along though.

I've never had a Charge but my understanding is that they are probably a step up from a Mango.


----------



## oldstrath (14 Nov 2013)

LordMarv said:


> I hope you don't mind, but I want to ask you about the Mango bike, we don't have them available over here in the States. Are they pretty sturdy, do you like the build quality? I inquired but there is shipping and duties for me...and I'm not sure a bike carton wouldn't get all dented up coming all this way (I"m in northwestern US). What do you think about Charge bikes, the ss/fixed versions? Thanks


Friend of mine has a Charge Plug, drop bar version, and likes it. Probably does about 150-200 miles a week on it. It's a bit heavier than my home brew, but seems a competent bike, and I do like the saddle.


----------



## LordMarv (15 Nov 2013)

cool, appreciate the info!


----------



## 3narf (16 Nov 2013)

2739946 said:


> Zen, bollocks.


 
I'm glad it's not just me that doesn't buy in!


----------



## topcat1 (3 Dec 2013)

how you getting on Martin?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2013)

topcat1 said:


> how you getting on Martin?




HA!


----------



## martint235 (3 Dec 2013)

topcat1 said:


> how you getting on Martin?


Loving it as a freewheel singlespeed for commuting.


----------



## martint235 (3 Dec 2013)

2802830 said:


> Make him change the title.


Make???

And it is a fixie some of the time, just not on the commute!


----------



## topcat1 (22 Dec 2013)

todays' lesson was stopping and starting and the front brake hold/flip the crank to launch position was practised until i didn't have to think about it

stopping went well i started off picking a distance of 2 metres to stop in then cut that to 1 metre, not too fussed about the run on just brake harder

hills next


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2013)

I've actually sorted the stopping bit. And I'm not too bad at setting off (kind of mastered a one-legged pedalling) but I'm still not comfortable with the idea of taking it out in heavy traffic.


----------



## rb58 (23 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> I'm still not comfortable with the idea of taking it out in heavy traffic.


What do you think will happen?


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2013)

rb58 said:


> What do you think will happen?


There's just too much to concentrate on without worrying about pedalling


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2013)

2835475 said:


> He could get attacked by a shark, or fall from a great height.


 or attacked by one of the short people. And there's a fecking lot of them!


----------



## rb58 (23 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> There's just too much to concentrate on without worrying about pedalling


There's your problem. Stop worrying about it and just do it.


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2013)

rb58 said:


> There's your problem. Stop worrying about it and just do it.


 Rightly or wrongly, I do go through some narrow gaps. The "reminder" that I've forgotten to pedal will probably be enough to take someone's wing mirror off!!


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> Rightly or wrongly, I do go through some narrow gaps. The "reminder" that I've forgotten to pedal will probably be enough to take someone's wing mirror off!!



The simple answer to that is to stay away from the narrow gaps, 



martint235 said:


> There's just too much to concentrate on without worrying about pedalling



just stop worrying about pedalling, personally I just leave the legs to get on with it.


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (9 Jan 2014)

Just ride it, you soon pick up the whole fixed concept, just don't be too hasty taking the rear brake off. You have foot retention I presume so nothing can really go wrong.


----------



## philtalksbx (9 Jan 2014)

+1 on just doing it. 

I was surprised how quickly it came together. I still haven't quite mastered the elegant stop and dismount move but that will come.

Re Charge Plug - had one for a few months but sold it on - it is solid (quite heavy compared to a 531 road bike conversion) and simple (reliable). The geometry gives quite a shirt top tube so you sit quite upright which is good in traffic. I preferred the feel of the lighter bike and felt I got more power from the more forward position, so I kept that one.

I just put the new flip flop wheelset on today. One lap of the block shouldn't give me a grin like this at my age, ah well.


----------

